# SBF fails after Loading RAM 97%



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I have RSDlite 5.5 and I'm trying to SBF to 2.3.340 but everytime it fails after Loading RAM at 97%. I have it running in administrator and I'm trying to redownload the SBF. I've also restarted my computer. I am on bootloader 30.04.

edit
nvm I guess guys after trying for the 5th time today it worked!!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

That happens on slower computers. Do it after a fresh boot next time and it should work first time.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Use the Linux boot disc method if you can't get RSD Lite work. I didn't know about slow computers having a problem. Guess my Pentium 4 3.2GHz doesn't cut the mustard anymore.


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

Try an older version of RSDLite like 4.8/4.9. Make sure Motorola drivers are installed, close all open/background programs, don't use the computer while phone is flashing. I have a super slow athlon something with a 60gb hard drive and it SBF'ed just fine.

Hope that helped


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not sure what happened but it eventually worked. My computer is FAR from slow (quad core gaming laptop ;P) I think it may have been the RSDlite version.


----------



## dom707 (Jun 11, 2011)

Try using a different USB port or different cable. This happened to me also and switching ports fixed.


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

Sometimes it also depends which drive you have the file in. One time I had the same issue. It worked after the 10th time after I read the file should be in c drive. I have found also it just likes to be finicky sometimes


----------

